

Chart: The average wage for almost every job in America  - mynegation
http://www.businessinsider.com/wage-chart-2014-6

======
mynegation
It also shows 25, 50, 75, and (in some cases), 90 percentile, so you can have
some idea about standard deviation and skewness.

------
jayne926
I cannot read this chart---and I really want to!!! Please help me. My email is
jayne926@aol.com. Thank you!!!

------
api
CEO pay is interesting. We tend to focus on the outliers, but I guess this is
the average CEO at the average company.

